# Adventure Film Festival Boulder, CO Nov 12-14



## kdberg (Oct 20, 2009)

Kayaking, Mt. Biking, Enviro, Skiing, Climbing Films and more........... Nov 12-14th 2009
Save the dates and get psyched! The Adventure Film Festival in Boulder is an international forum for the best and most inspiring independent films of the year. The over 30 films featured in the Festival encompass all aspects of adventure from serious exploration and environmental heroism to gripping tales from the edge of the believable. With award winning films from around the globe‚ adventure art and powerful speakers‚ the annual Adventure Film Festival in Boulder continues to inspire and awaken us all to the world we live in. Please visit Home | The International Adventure Film Festival & Earth Day in Boulder, Chamonix, Rio... for more information.
*Full Festival Passes are recommended and on sale now at the Boulder Theater Boulder Theater
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*filmfest*

Looks good Kim wish I was going to be in town!


----------

